# [EMERGE]Slot conflicts con emerge @preserved-rebuild[PEND.]

## Jack Krauser

Hola amig@s, al hacer un "emerge @preserved-rebuild" tengo ciertos conflictos que no me dejan continuar y quiero pedirles si me pueden ayudar con esto:

```
# emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

 *emerge wrote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild Rf ] dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin-1.7.0.45
> 
> [ebuild NS ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r2 [3.8.1] USE="introspection python -debug"
> ...

 

Lo que hice para tratar de zafarme y no ser carga a ustedes fue eliminar gnome-panel (en su versión 2) y volverla a instalar (en su versión 3) y lo mismo para libgweather, el detalle aquí es que al parecer aún se necesitan esos dos paquetes que, según yo, hacen referencia a [/b]Gnome 2 [/b] lo cual estaría raro xq hace unos días instalé Gnome 3.8 en mi equipo...

Alguna idea???

PD: Esto es lo que me informa emerge que hay que reconstruir:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> !!! existing preserved libs:
> 
> >>> package: x11-libs/pango-1.34.1
> 
> * - /usr/lib64/libpangox-1.0.so.0
> ...

 

----------

## quilosaq

@Jack Krauser:

¡Hola de nuevo! Encantado de intentar ayudarte.

Aunque ya publicaste tu emerge --info, luego actualizaste el kernel. Publícalo tal como lo tienes ahora

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> @Jack Krauser:
> 
> ¡Hola de nuevo! Encantado de intentar ayudarte.
> 
> Aunque ya publicaste tu emerge --info, luego actualizaste el kernel. Publícalo tal como lo tienes ahora

 

Gracias quilosaq, definitivamente sos un capo y es genial saber que hay personas prestas a ayudar :')

Bueno, ahí publico el contenido de:

```
# emerge --info | wgetpaste
```

 *wgetpaste wrote:*   

> Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/161365/

 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> (gnome-base/gnome-panel-3.8.0-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by
> 
> (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot) 
> 
> 

 

Yo eliminaría gnome-panel por no ser dependencia de ningún paquete. luego a ver que dice 

```
emerge -pv @preserved-rebuild
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

pues después de haber eliminado gnome-panel, igual sigo teniendo error:

```
emerge -pv @preserved-rebuild
```

 *emerge wrote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pangox-compat-0.0.2  262 kB
> ...

 

----------

## quilosaq

Tendrás que prescindir de gnome-netstatus. Parece que sólo hay versión para gnome 2. Elimínalo.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Tendrás que prescindir de gnome-netstatus. Parece que sólo hay versión para gnome 2. Elimínalo.

 

Señor quilosaq parece que esa fue la solución a todo el embrollo, ahora si estoy aplicando el comando "emerge @preserved-rebuild" y está corriendo mientras escribo esto, pero la pregunta es: ¿como logras identificar todo lo que me has recomendado? Quisiera aprender esta parte de emerge para ayudar a otros y a mi mismo en problemas que sucedan cuando emerge se queja? (se que el handbook habla algo acerca de esto, pero lo he leído más de una vez pero a la hora de poner en práctica "es ahí cuando las papas queman" y no puedo avanzar con desconocimiento del tema)...

----------

## Jack Krauser

Ha terminado el comando de ejecutarse, pero siguen permaneciendo ciertas librerias que deben reconstruirse y pese a que le pase el mismo comando un millon de veces, lo seguirá haciendo:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> !!! existing preserved libs:
> 
> >>> package: media-video/ffmpeg-1.0.7
> 
>  *  - /usr/lib64/libavformat.so.53
> ...

 

¿Alguna recomendación en esta parte?

----------

## quilosaq

Ahora tocaría:

```
#emerge -v --update --deep --newuse world
```

si todo va bien:

```
#emerge --ask --clean
```

y si sigue bien:

```
#emerge --ask --depclean
```

----------

## rivapic

Ese ultimo mensaje que tienes , yo lo solucione asi:

```
emerge -C oracle-jdk-bin ffmpeg && emerge oracle-jdk-bin ffmpeg
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *rivapic wrote:*   

> Ese ultimo mensaje que tienes , yo lo solucione asi:
> 
> ```
> emerge -C oracle-jdk-bin ffmpeg && emerge oracle-jdk-bin ffmpeg
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias rivapic, efectivamente se soluciona el problema con el comando que propones y de hecho lamento decirlo y admitirlo pero ya esa solución me la mencionaste en un hilo anterior (último mensaje) pero como ese hilo quedó en el aire pensé que aquí no sería lo mismo pero no fue así =P, con todo mil disculpas por no haber seguido tu consejo :'( 

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Ahora tocaría:
> 
> ```
> #emerge -v --update --deep --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 

Pues bien quilosaq, como puse en mi otro hilo, actualicé el árbol de portage y al ejecutar el primer comando ("emerge -v --update --deep --newuse world") se me tira como 1GB de actualización (por KDE) así que quedó toda la noche emerge trabajando mientras yo dormía, ahora de mañana veo que todo se instaló sin ningún problema solo que por mala suerte cerré la ventana en donde estaba los mensajes que me dejó emerge de los programas que se actualizaron y ahí estaba lo que había que hacer con cada paquete y no los leí todos, ¿existe alguna forma de ver ese log de emerge?.

Bueno sigo: "emerge --ask --clean" no me bota ningún resultado:

```
# emerge --ask --clean
```

 *emerge wrote:*   

> >>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:
> 
> >>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 

Hasta ahí vamos bien, ahora el otro comando me trae unos problemas, en concreto este:

```
emerge --ask --depclean
```

 *emerge wrote:*   

> !!! 'app-editors/nano' (virtual/editor) is part of your system profile.
> 
> !!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.
> 
>  app-editors/nano
> ...

 

Me quiere desinstalar nano???? O sea, what the hell???!?!!!!?!?!?!

Por si acaso si existe otra versión que yo tenga instalada y que emerge quiere eliminar otra anterior lo veo así:

```
# emerge --search nano
```

 *emerge wrote:*   

> Searching...    
> 
> [ Results for search key : nano ]
> 
> [ Applications found : 7 ]
> ...

 

Es la misma versión, la última estable... Con todo por si las dudas ejecuto este otro comando para ver las versiones disponibles de nano:

```
# eshowkw nano
```

 *eshowkw wrote:*   

> Keywords for app-editors/nano:
> 
>             |                           | u   |  
> 
>             | a a             p     s   | n   |  
> ...

 

Después de la versión que tengo existe otra pero esa está masked para todas las arquitecturas no? (eso me parece el significado de "~"). Por lo pronto he omitido la ejecución de este comando ya que emerge mismo me advierte que puede romper mi sistema, aparte me gustaría conservar ciertos paquetes como por ejemplo, las versiones de java... hay alguna forma de hacer esto???

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> cerré la ventana en donde estaba los mensajes que me dejó emerge de los programas que se actualizaron y ahí estaba lo que había que hacer con cada paquete y no los leí todos, ¿existe alguna forma de ver ese log de emerge?.

 

Normalmente tendrás los log de emerge en /var/log/portage/elog. Tendrás que revisar según las fechas de modificación de los archivos desde lo mas reciente hacia lo mas antiguo, y dentro de cada archivo desde en final hasta el principio. Como son archivos de texto seguro que hay alguna herramienta para facilitar esta lectura pero yo no la conozco.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Me quiere desinstalar nano?

 

Si.

nano no lo tienes en tu archivo world y no es dependencia de ningún otro paquete que tengas instalado. La advertencia sobre romper el sistema se debe a que nano es el primer paquete en la lista de los que cubren la funcionalidad de virtual/editor y virtual/editor es un paquete del systema (@system). El mismo mensaje te daría si quisieras eliminar por ejemplo bash pero las consecuencias prácticas serían muy distintas.

Puedes eliminar nano con seguridad siempre que hayas instalado otro editor de textos (por ejemplo vim).

También puedes evitar que emerge quiera eliminar nano añadiendolo al archivo world:

```
#emerge -v --noreplace nano
```

----------

